# Cash savings for spouse visa



## George89 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi I had a question

The UKBA say the following

"An amount based on the cash savings above £16,000 held by the applicant, their partner, 
or both jointly for at least 6 months prior to the application and under their control can count 
towards the financial requirement where applicable. (£16,000 is the level of savings at 
which a person generally ceases to be eligible for income-related benefits.)"


However I have had more than £16000 in my account for over 2 years. If I add another £x000 into my account from a gift, do I still have to wait 6 months to be able to use it for a spouse visa application?


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

George89 said:


> Hi I had a question
> 
> The UKBA say the following
> 
> ...


Yes. Whatever amount you want to use as cash savings need to be held for a minimum of 6 months before they are eligible.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

George89 said:


> Hi I had a question
> 
> The UKBA say the following
> 
> ...


Is the current balance that you've had in the bank for 2 years more than enough to cover the savings you'll need to make up the income shortfall?

I.e. if you earn £17000, do you have £20000 in the bank for 6 months or more? Yes? Do you have 6 months bank statements showing a balance of £20000 or more? Yes? Then you can use those statements with your income to satisfy the financial requirement.

Otherwise yes, if you were to top up your account with £_n_ to bring you up to the required savings amount, you must keep it in the bank for 6 months... if the balance falls £0.01 below the required amount for even _one day_, then the clock will reset and you will need to begin the 6 month wait again.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What the rule says is the amount you want to rely on must have been in your account for 6 months. So supposing you have £20,000 in your account but only need £18,000 to meet the requirement. Then your balance must not drop below £18,000 at any time during the last 6 months but you are free to dip into the remaining £2,000.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i think if someone is completely replying on cash savings then one has to have 63k in personal account for a period of 6 months or more !! 

( this scenario applies , when you are not depending on any job )


----------



## George89 (Mar 2, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> i think if someone is completely replying on cash savings then one has to have 63k in personal account for a period of 6 months or more !!
> 
> ( this scenario applies , when you are not depending on any job )


Unfortunately that is what I will have to do. I am a PhD student and in my final 12 months my stripend, which does meet the limit, counts for £0. Furthermore, I won't be able to apply for atleast another six months after getting a new job making a total of 18 months where I cannot apply.

I am in the middle of my 2nd year yet, so I can apply before my 4th and final year starts in September 2014. I am just planning forward for the future where I made some help with family gifts.


----------

